# Roomette Passenger; Dining, Lounge, Drinks, questions



## Adrenalinesdi (Aug 10, 2012)

(1)If you buy the Roomette this gets you Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner in the dining car? Is alcohol free during these included meals? (2)Are meals then included in the Lounge car for a "sleep passenger" or do you have to pay extra for food? As well as alcohol, must you pay extra then? When I'm relaxing watching the scenery go by I'd much rather have a few beverages. Trying to justify the price compared to flying. Thank YOu.


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 10, 2012)

Adrenalinesdi said:


> (1)If you buy the Roomette this gets you Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner in the dining car? Is alcohol free during these included meals? (2)Are meals then included in the Lounge car for a "sleep passenger" or do you have to pay extra for food? As well as alcohol, must you pay extra then? When I'm relaxing watching the scenery go by I'd much rather have a few beverages. Trying to justify the price compared to flying. Thank YOu.


Breakfast, lunch and dinner with non-alchoholic beverages are included. Alcoholic beverages are not included, and anything obtained from the lounge car is also extra. It is also customary to leave a tip for the server for meals in the dining car (based on the menu cost of the meal) and also to tip your sleeping car attendant. Of course, tips are optional.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Your transportation as well as the scheduled meals in the dining car, including non-alcoholic beverages served with your meal are included in your fare. You may purchase alcoholic beverages with your meals in the diner, if you wish.

Nothing in the lounge is included, but I have never bought anything other than alcohol in the lounge when traveling in a sleeper since the diner meals don't leave most people hungry. I'm not even usually hungry again by the next scheduled meal.


----------



## TimePeace (Aug 10, 2012)

You may also consume whatever beverages you like in your roomette, but you may not bring alcoholic beverages into "public" areas of the train.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 10, 2012)

Dining car meals are pretty huge. You get a main course, a side, vegetables, a salad, a dinner roll, and a non-alcoholic beverage. There is no need for extra food from the cafe car. There should be plenty of warer, juice, and coffee in your Sleeper. There is also a shower in the Sleeper for the use of all passengers in the car.

The cost is definately justified compared to flying Economy or the overpriced Domestic First Class, especially if you can find a deal from www.amsnag.net


----------



## Naismith (Aug 10, 2012)

How do they know that a passenger is in sleeper class? Are breakfast meats included in the sleeper class breakfasts?



Swadian Hardcore said:


> Dining car meals are pretty huge. You get a main course, a side, vegetables, a salad, a dinner roll, and a non-alcoholic beverage. There is no need for extra food from the cafe car. There should be plenty of warer, juice, and coffee in your Sleeper. There is also a shower in the Sleeper for the use of all passengers in the car.
> 
> The cost is definately justified compared to flying Economy or the overpriced Domestic First Class, especially if you can find a deal from www.amsnag.net


----------



## Ryan (Aug 10, 2012)

Usually because you enter the diner from the sleeping car side of the train. You may also be asked to show a ticket stub to prove you're in a sleeper (of course the e-ticket transition will make this more difficult too).

A breakfast meat is included with your meal.


----------



## reefgeek (Aug 10, 2012)

Naismith said:


> How do they know that a passenger is in sleeper class? Are breakfast meats included in the sleeper class breakfasts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you place your order the server will ask for you car and room info. Yes, breakfast meats are included, as is the ability to put bacon on stuff where available. MMMMMM, bacon. :lol:


----------



## RRrich (Aug 10, 2012)

I often get the veggie burger with cheese and bacon for lunch.

The hypocrite burger


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 10, 2012)

Also, it seems that the LSA has a great sense about when coach passengers try to get into a Sleeper, they always stop them.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 10, 2012)

To answer the meal question a little more directly, only meals or items served in the Dining Car are included. Any thing purchased from the cafe must be paid for.

Breakfast includes any choice on the breakfast menu, along with a side order of meat if you wish. Also included is juice and a non-alcoholic beverage.

Lunch includes any choice on the lunch menu. If you choose a burger, you can also get cheese and bacon if you wish. This also includes a non-alcoholic beverage. Any desert offering is also included, if you would like one! (As an example, for lunch you want a burger. If you get it from the cafe, you must pay. In the Dining Car it's included and free!)

Dinner includes any choice on the dinner menu. It comes with a salad, roll and a non-alcoholic beverage. And again, any desert is included, if you wish.


----------



## TimePeace (Aug 10, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> To answer the meal question a little more directly, only meals or items served in the Dining Car are included. Any thing purchased from the cafe must be paid for.
> 
> Breakfast includes any choice on the breakfast menu, along with a side order of meat if you wish. Also included is juice and a non-alcoholic beverage.
> 
> ...


That's how it is... well put.


----------



## rusty spike (Aug 10, 2012)

I believe your questions on meal service and costs have been adequately answered, but a few additional comments...

You may bring aboard, and consume within your room, any alcoholic beverages you wish. You may purchase others in the Lounge/Cafe car and consume in that car or in your room as you wish. 

As a side note, since you didn't mention what train you will be riding, the _Coast Starlight_ (LA. to Seattle) with its Pacific Parlour car has a separate Dining area and a different menu from the main Dining Car. This car is for the Sleeping Car Passengers only. As a 1st Class (Sleeper) passenger you have the option of dining there on in the Dining Car and all meals and non-alcoholic beverages are included in your ticket price. However, northbound out of LAX, the SCA will bring you a single-serving bottle of champagne (or sparkling cider). Plus at 3 PM there is a free wine/cheese tasting in the PPC. Not enough wine to get one buzzed, but full bottles are available for sale. IINM the CS is the only train that does this. 

Justify the price of the train vs. flying....

Depends on where you're going, how much time you have, and whether you are trying to get there the most economical way or you wish to see the country from a vantage point lower that 6 miles up in the sky. Most folks on the long-distance trains, don't try to justify it, they take the train because they want to.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 10, 2012)

There is a wine tasting on the Empire Builder also. I have received champagne on the Empire Builder as well.


----------



## rusty spike (Aug 10, 2012)

pennyk said:


> There is a wine tasting on the Empire Builder also. I have received champagne on the Empire Builder as well.



pennyk,

I stand corrected...Unfortuately,I have not traveled on the EB. Just curious though, the CS uses the Pacific Parlour Car. What area of the EB do they use for wine-tasting and is it for Sleeper pax only?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 10, 2012)

rusty spike said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > There is a wine tasting on the Empire Builder also. I have received champagne on the Empire Builder as well.
> ...


The Wine and Cheese on the _*Builder*_ is in the Dining Car and is for Sleeper pax only. In addition, they will ask trivia questions to give away the partially poured bottles, most of which still have a strong lion's share of wine left in them.


----------



## rusty spike (Aug 10, 2012)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> rusty spike said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


Hmmmm....

Now I'm wondering what the PPC attendant did with our leftovers.


----------



## MiRider (Aug 11, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> You may also consume whatever beverages you like in your roomette, but you may not bring alcoholic beverages into "public" areas of the train.


I always believed this to be true but on my trips on the CONO and CZ this Spring, people were consuming beer and drinks in coach and I even asked about it and was told, 'sure, no problem'.

Also, when I take the Pere Marquette, everyone brings their cafe car purchases, alcohol included, to their seats.

Maybe you mean alcohol that wasn't purchased on the train?

Of course, that really doesn't stop a lot of stealthy people.


----------



## dabrilloman (Aug 11, 2012)

JoanieB said:


> Maine Rider said:
> 
> 
> > You may also consume whatever beverages you like in your roomette, but you may not bring alcoholic beverages into "public" areas of the train.
> ...


As I understand it, if you have sleeper accomodations you may bring onboard and consume your own alchoholic beverages in your room. You may consume achoholic beverages in public areas if you buy the beverages on the train. You may not bring any of your own stock out of your room to consume.


----------



## RRrich (Aug 11, 2012)

Folks are quoting Amtrak ruules about alcohol and AFAIK they are all correct. The thing is as long as you don't act the fool Amtrak doesn't bother folks.

I suspect that if you are in coach and your carry-on contains a 6 pack you can drink it.


----------



## E Runs (Aug 11, 2012)

RRrich said:


> Folks are quoting Amtrak ruules about alcohol and AFAIK they are all correct. *The thing is as long as you don't act the fool Amtrak doesn't bother folks*.
> 
> I suspect that if you are in coach and your carry-on contains a 6 pack you can drink it.


I once saw a conductor give a group of seniors a wink as he walked by them playing cards in the SSL, gigantic handle of vodka "hidden" under the table.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 11, 2012)

On many occasions I have seen drinks "smuggled" from the Sleeper into the Lounge, often poured into the provided juice or coffee cups. And if no one is roaring loud drunk, usually no problems. Of course I've often carried an innocent glass of Apple or Orange Juice into the Lounge and wondered who's thinking I've got that puppy spiked :unsure: ^_^

Wine bought or won from the Wine Tasting is fair game and is even welcome in the Diner; they've never even charged me a corkage or pouring fee.


----------



## TimePeace (Aug 11, 2012)

This is a fairly popular topic - or maybe slightly off-topic?

I think some staff would disapprove of visible evidence of alcohol, but if some subtlety is used, not much happens. As has been noted, the roaring, abusive, obnoxious drunk is going to get thrown off the train no matter where the alcohol was obtained and consumed. And someone who has a spiked juice bottle, or a travel mug with a cocktail in it is going to be fine as long as they behave themselves.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 11, 2012)

Just returned from the Liqour Store where I stocked up with my Favorite Wine (Columbia Crest, introduced on the Empire Builder Wine tasting!)and Spirits, Baileys! :wub: Ive never had any trouble with consumption of Adult Beverages either in my room or the Lounge, but being Cool with it is the Key as has been said! The obvious Drunks and Frat Boy Rowdiness is a magnet for Conductors and OBS to invite these folks to get off the Train early @ the next stop!

My Train, #421 left Dallas right on time today, so looking forward to Dinner in the Diner , some Wine and a little Baileys to help prepare for a Summers night snooze on the Eagle/Sunset Ltd. as it rolls West to California tonight!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 11, 2012)

RRrich said:


> 1344702506[/url]' post='386513']Folks are quoting Amtrak ruules about alcohol and AFAIK they are all correct. The thing is as long as you don't act the fool Amtrak doesn't bother folks.
> 
> I suspect that if you are in coach and your carry-on contains a 6 pack you can drink it.


While as a sleeper passenger, you can bring and consume any beverage in your private accommodations. You can not bring them into a public space. In coach, unofficially, that is against the rules. But you could get away with it if that brand of beer was sold onboard. I hardly drink, so I don't really know what is sold onboard, but I think you could get away with it with Bud. However, I doubt it would work with Guiness!


----------



## FunNut (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't need to factor in the food to justify the cost of a sleeper or riding the train. Not having to get the airport molestation is reason enough for me to travel by rail. The relaxation and comfort of my own little room is another big big plus. Being able to sleep in a bed at night and take a shower are other important factors for me. The food is pretty good in the dining car, and as others have mentioned it's plentiful. You'll never go hungry if you're riding in a sleeping car.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 11, 2012)

FunNut said:


> I don't need to factor in the food to justify the cost of a sleeper or riding the train. Not having to get the airport molestation is reason enough for me to travel by rail. The relaxation and comfort of my own little room is another big big plus. Being able to sleep in a bed at night and take a shower are other important factors for me. The food is pretty good in the dining car, and as others have mentioned it's plentiful. You'll never go hungry if you're riding in a sleeping car.


I partially disagree with you, partially agree. For me, a Sleeper is important for overnight trips because it is much easier to fall asleep in a flat berth and I have extreme difficulty sleeping in a seat, no matter how large in size. The nighttime privacy comes second, food included third, shower fourth, daytime privacy fifth. Lastly, I like having a SCA and non-alcoholic beverages right down the hall. Lounge service has virtually no effect and I see it dosen't affect you much either.

In the end I'm just happy that many people are willing to take Amtrak Sleepers, as they are often sold out.


----------

